# Roof vinyl installed yourself?



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Yes remove the black drip rail moldings. Install them after vinyl is on. Try to have 3-4 people helping you and a blow dryer for the bubbles. Small bubbles will disappear with heat over time if you have any. On the front and rear you can tuck the vinyl in between the weather striping to have a very nice flush look.


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

IROCZILLA said:


> Yes remove the black drip rail moldings. Install them after vinyl is on. Try to have 3-4 people helping you and a blow dryer for the bubbles. Small bubbles will disappear with heat over time if you have any. On the front and rear you can tuck the vinyl in between the weather striping to have a very nice flush look.


That's sexy!!!!


----------



## alyupe11 (Jun 9, 2013)

How does the vinyl hold up? I like the look and think I will be blacking out all the chrome and wheels..


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

alyupe11 said:


> How does the vinyl hold up? I like the look and think I will be blacking out all the chrome and wheels..


Very well, I don't have a complaint at all besides the fact that black shows dirt more, but I wash my car religiously so its not a problem. It can be removed without damaging the paint and it looks great. Strong too. Vinyl is a win.


----------



## inssane (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks for that.
I have seen it installed with spray as a lubricant, I could get one other person to help me, but maybe not anymore - still should be manageable if I'm careful.

I've debated the matte or high gloss - the matte looks good on your car (unless it's dirty  )

Do I pop up the front of the rails and slide them out?
Also, how did you deal with the antenna? Complete removal?

I'm glad to hear that it holds up. I heard that vinyl can be super durable if you buy good stuff.


----------



## Rauen (Apr 27, 2013)

alyupe11 said:


> How does the vinyl hold up? I like the look and think I will be blacking out all the chrome and wheels..


The shop that I asked when I wanted to do this said it was good for around 5 years before you'll notice the wear and it may start to peel and bubble etc


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Yea I'd recommend gloss, I should be removing mine and replacing with gloss soon. Try not to use spray it weakens the strength of the adhesive. Two people is doable. Stretch the vinyl while putting it on. The rails pop and slide with relative ease. You'll have to remove the antenna completely.


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

Im about to do mine as well I noticed a thread that had a how to for the antenna removal does anyone remember the thread? 

Also what are the dominions you bought for you wrap IROCZILLA? I'm on amazon and I'm going to pick up some 3m for the roof my spoiler and my chrome on the rear already plasti dipped them so yeah...

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## inssane (Jun 20, 2011)

Funny I was just looking at this before you posted...
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...cussion-forum/14335-how-remove-antenna-2.html

This is a nice tutorial -- I didn't know that the vinyl had "air release" in it. Makes more sense as to why NOT to use lubricant when applying now.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x9gW_Ews3YU


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

That's the video I saw too, I'm going to use the same method they used. But im about to order the stuff off amazon... Came out clean. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## inssane (Jun 20, 2011)

I checked out their site...$60 for 60"x3feet and it's 3M. Then it's 15% off with a code.
I may check that out when it's time.


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

So 5ft by 3ft would that be enough to cover the roof? I mean sounds like enough. 

Check it out guys it's cheaper then the place in the video same stuff just 5ft by 4ft so yoy will have extra I'd your planing on doing more stuff:


3M 1080 Gloss Black Vinyl Car Wrap 4ft X 5ft (20sq/ft)
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007ATGMNI/ref=cm_sw_r_an_am_ap_am_us?ie=UTF8


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## inssane (Jun 20, 2011)

Good find.
I'm glad I'm not the only Amazon ***** here, lol.

I haven't measured, but 5x3 should be good. I'm wondering if I can cut some extra off beforehand for the pillar posts by the side windows (black ones) - make them glossy.


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

I might do the chrome on the Window sides. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## SnowBlindLTZ (Jan 4, 2012)

I did my roof with 3m 1080 from ebay. I just bought a 4' x 6' sheet of flat black, picked a day that it was 65 degrees or so before installing. Just be sure to take your time and clean, clean, clean before you begin. I have had mine on for 1 1/2 years in NH and it has held up remarkably.


----------



## SnowBlindLTZ (Jan 4, 2012)

Another pic...


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

I think the gloss would have been sick on your car. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## neginfluence04 (May 14, 2015)

I hate to bump an old thread but i didnt want to start a new one. Im getting ready to vinyl wrap my roof and had a few questions.

1) how do the drio rails on the roof come off?
2) how does the antenna come off?
3) whats the up keep / maintenance like on these? Are there any specific products i should use or stay away from?

Thanks


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

View attachment 147466


Ha, this thread is taking me way back when vinyl roofs were very common, this photo is like 43 years old.

Did have specialty shops back then that installed them if not equipped, and was a special sealant for them. Had to be properly installed or moisture would seep in from underneath and rust out the roof. But if done right would wear like iron.










More than likely would wreck the side moldings, but not bad at about 23 bucks each at gmpartsdirect.com, good question as to how many clips, run around 3 bucks each.

But the major problem is dealer with the front and rear windows, will leave this to the experts.

Here's one site for the materials.

Auto Vinyl Tops, Landau Vinyl Roof Covers, Automotive Accessories


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

neginfluence04 said:


> I hate to bump an old thread but i didnt want to start a new one. Im getting ready to vinyl wrap my roof and had a few questions.
> 
> 1) how do the drio rails on the roof come off?
> 2) how does the antenna come off?
> ...


I would only apply 3M 1080 or my preference avery supreme wrap. Make sure you purchase from an authorized dealer as there are so many fake products out there. When I spoke with the engineers at avery he told me that the thing that effects their material the most is pollution lol....yea I said pollution. depending on your region as well will have an effect based on pollution and type of solar exposure. Most antennas have fasteners under the roof skin and above the head liner. You do not need to remove the rails you can tuck the material.

Nick, I dont think he is referring to a sim con but thanks for the blast from the past. lol we actually still do a couple of those now and then here at my shop believe it or not!


----------



## neginfluence04 (May 14, 2015)

I bought enough 3m dinoc (i think thats what its called) to wrap the roof, trunk, hood, mirror caps, and a few interior pieces. I just didnt know if i needed to remove the roof molding in order to install the wrap.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Its was done by a pro, i paid 220$ for it. (See garage)

Very satisfied, many peeps thinks its paint.


----------



## neginfluence04 (May 14, 2015)

I bought enough 3m dinoc (i think thats what its called) to wrap the roof, trunk, hood, mirror caps, and a few interior pieces. I just didnt know if i needed to remove the roof molding in order to install the wrap. Do you have any tips, tricks, or advice for the install process?


----------



## neginfluence04 (May 14, 2015)

So i attempted to do this by myself and i must say it was a disaster lol. Its **** near impossible to lay it, heat it, sctretch it, and smooth it out by yourself. I had the passanger side almost perfect and decided to start working the driver side. I forgot to heat it before i started pulling it and a big chuck ripped off in my hands. I did give the knifeless cut tape a try and that stuff works flawless. It made some of the cleanest lines when cutting the vinyl.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

neginfluence04 said:


> So i attempted to do this by myself and i must say it was a disaster lol. Its **** near impossible to lay it, heat it, sctretch it, and smooth it out by yourself. I had the passanger side almost perfect and decided to start working the driver side. I forgot to heat it before i started pulling it and a big chuck ripped off in my hands. I did give the knifeless cut tape a try and that stuff works flawless. It made some of the cleanest lines when cutting the vinyl.


Thats because you bought dinoc which isn't really wrapping material, 1080/scotchprint is. Get avery supreme wrap and try again. Also as I said be carefull about fake material its more abundent than the real stuff.


----------



## neginfluence04 (May 14, 2015)

Do the drip rails slide forward or backwards for removal?


----------



## cruzze (Nov 3, 2015)

What size vinyl did you buy? I'm really not sure how it's sold so I just want make sure I have more than enough and not too little


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

It's sold in 12" 24" 30" 36" 48" 54" and 60" lengths by as many feet/yards that you want.

Check with a local sign shop and they should be able to get it for you as well have a colour chart that you can look at.


----------

